# How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and WAV



## seafish

*How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and WAV*

Thought that some of you guys might want to test your hearing of 128 kbs vs 256 kbs vs uncompressed streamed music.

How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? : The Record : NPR

Post back with your honest "score".

I actually managed to get 5/6 correct, with the one I got wrong (Suzzane Vega/ pure vocals) I at least managed to choose the 356 kb version, but missed the uncompressed version.

That being said, I 'll bet that the younger crowd ail have a harder time telling as they get more and more used to hearing 128 kbs MP3 versions.


----------



## HardCoreDore

I only got one correct: Tom Ford by Jigga Man. I chose the 320k MP3 file on all the others. I never listen to WAV files so I think my ears are more accustomed to high bit rate MP3s. 

I used my cell phone to take the test. I bet my results would have been different in my car or on my home theater rig.


----------



## seafish

*re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and WAV*



HardCoreDore said:


> .
> 
> I used my cell phone to take the test. I bet my results would have been different in my car or on my home theater rig.


Very true…I'll bet using an SQ system will make it easier to tell the diff. I was using fairly high quality monitors when I did it.


----------



## el_bob-o

*re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and WAV*

I guessed on all and got 1/6, I have pretty crappy hearing and a hole in one eardrum though. I could not hear a difference in any of them though.


----------



## seafish

*re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and WAV*

TBH, I did go back and forth and listen to each passage about 3, even 4 times, with my eyes closed and head not moving.


----------



## el_bob-o

*re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and WAV*

I might try again another time, these wireless Logitech headphones do no favors to... well anything really.


----------



## seafish

*re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and WAV*

Morning bump…lets see some more "results" of our ability to detect digital compression rates in music files!!!

How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? : The Record : NPR


----------



## papasin




----------



## imjustjason

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

What format were you listening to them on? Were you in the car? I'm going to try that later.

I listened to three on Sennheiser headphones at work and only go two right.


----------



## seafish

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*



papasin said:


>


How come I am NOT surprised..lol


----------



## papasin

*How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, a...*



imjustjason said:


> What format were you listening to them on? Were you in the car? I'm going to try that later.
> 
> I listened to three on Sennheiser headphones at work and only go two right.



Yep, plugged in and listened to it in my Civic. I get my hearing tested at work every couple years in a sound booth (been getting tested for the past 20+ years) and very fortunate that I can still hear quite well.

Mozart and Tom Ford were a dead giveaway for me. Others were more subtle, and a couple I had to listen carefully a couple of times but was fairly confident when I picked them out.


----------



## imjustjason

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

Didn't try those two. I did Katy Perry, Suzanne Vega, and Coldplay. Missed Katy Perry, I thought it might be because it was so electronic. We'll see how it goes in the car later.


----------



## papasin

Tried a couple other times (MrsPapasin's Smart).










Sennheiser HD280 Pro headphones, plugged straight into an iPhone 6+ (I'm human  ).


----------



## Weigel21

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

Alright, so I'm 30, used the built-in speakers of my Acer laptop and the following was my score.

First song, Katey Perry - Dark Horse - Correct

Second song, Murray Perahia - Mozart Piano Concerto - correct (this one seemed the easiest to tell the difference)

Third song, Neil Young- There’s a World - correct

Fourth song Jay-Z - Tom Ford - WRONG (I picked the 128kbps track)

Fifth song, Coldplay - Speed of Sound - WRONG (I pick the 128kbps track, AGAIN LOL)

Sixth song, Suzanne Vega - Tom's Diner - WRONG... Yet again, and I once more picked the 128kbps track. 

So, half right, half wrong. Worst part is that the ones I got wrong were songs I'm actually familiar with. Was also familiar with Black Horse, but got it correct. 

Honestly though, I don't feel these songs were the best choice for such a test, or even the sections of each picked. 


Might have done much better with better equipment, though I doubt I'd have gotten Tom's diner right unless it were a lucky guess, as there's nothing but vocals, all of which are frequencies that wouldn't normally be cut in lossy format.


----------



## Elgrosso

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

Waaah my car sounds better than my headphone 

Well or maybe I was just more concentrated.
But I tried in the office and got *0*/6! Yeah zero!
The worst is that I picked 5 times the 128k...
I was fed up you imagine (mbp to apogee one to B&Wp7)

But in the car was different, I took my time (about 20 min), but still sometime I was not sure (coldplay and JayZ).
I think it's the sub and very highs who helped me > *3/6*, 3 wav, 2x320 and one 128 (but honeslty it was a pain to listen to perry... )

Good exercise, but I guess I still have a lot to learn


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

Subscribed for future reference. 

We should get AndyFrog to try this.
He's posted about this subject a number of times.
I'd be curious of his score.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

1/6 correct.. every other guess was 320kbps. listened to with hybrid audio l3se's playing from 120-20k and a sony powered sub playing 20-120.. god damn


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> He's posted about this subject a number of times.



Can you summarize what his thoughts are/were?


----------



## SkizeR

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*



papasin said:


> Can you summarize what his thoughts are/were?


im curious as well.


----------



## Elgrosso

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Subscribed for future reference.
> 
> We should get AndyFrog to try this.
> He's posted about this subject a number of times.
> I'd be curious of his score.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Not exactly the same thing but I remember about this app: *Harman How to Listen*
Didn't try since a while, but I know I had hard time at already 4 or 5 filters.
I should retry soon.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

I remember him ripping a few authors writing articles on the subject stating how compression is a bad thing and then he did a complete 180 after hearing/reading something new on the topic.
Probably best if he answers for himself on the details.
He'll likely post here in the next day or so.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## seafish

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

Well here yo go, the results of the overall test were that 86% of listeners were no better at picking the uncompressed files then if they were flipping a coin.

Audio Quality Quiz Results: You Did Slightly Better Than Guessing Randomly : The Record : NPR

Makes you feel pretty darn good, eh, papasin ???


----------



## Weigel21

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

Wow, I'm a bit surprised at the results, especially since the song clip that was correctly chosen the most is one of the ones I honestly couldn't hear a difference with, but I must have been listening for the wrong things, since it was nothing but vocals. That and my laptops speakers clearly are not designed for playing audio with any level of clarity. LOL


----------



## papasin

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*



seafish said:


> Well here yo go, the results of the overall test were that 86% of listeners were no better at picking the uncompressed files then if they were flipping a coin.
> 
> Audio Quality Quiz Results: You Did Slightly Better Than Guessing Randomly : The Record : NPR
> 
> Makes you feel pretty darn good, eh, papasin ???


It's interesting what they said in the results about the Coldplay song. That's the only one I got wrong on the headphones (but was able to pick it out from the two cars...I don't recall if it was any easier or harder than the other Pop songs OTOH). :surprised:

As "for feeling good", meh, I imagine the sample size wasn't necessarily comprised of strictly the SQ crowd (just a guess). 320 is pretty darn good IMHO, and unless I'm listening to things back to back like that, I personally have no issues listening to 320...especially in a car if you factor in road noise, etc. 128 though, not my cup of tea. 

I think there's a thread here on DIYMA about Tidal, and whether people think it's worth it. There are quite a few who indicated that when they signed up for the trial they couldn't hear a difference. I don't think that's a bad thing, just means that I think it allows people to be a smarter consumer on which music service they should use and whether it's worth it to pay Tidal's $20/mo fee. I don't personally subscribe to Tidal, but I know a couple who have really good ears that certainly take advantage of the quality.


----------



## SQLnovice

I don't know if this applies to this thread, but every time I have a glass of wine, my hearing improves. If I normally listen with my head unit volume at 18, for normal listening and 26 for what I consider loud. When ever I have a glass of wine, volume 18 seems loud, I normally have to turn it down to about 12\13. Similar volume relationship with my home audio.


----------



## SkizeR

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*



SQLnovice said:


> I don't know if this applies to this thread, but every time I have a glass of wine, my hearing improves. If I normally listen with my head unit volume at 18, for normal listening and 26 for what I consider loud. When ever I have a glass of wine, volume 18 seems loud, I normally have to turn it down to about 12\13. Similar volume relationship with my home audio.


your just a light weight :laugh:


----------



## papasin

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*



SQLnovice said:


> I don't know if this applies to this thread, but every time I have a glass of wine, my hearing improves. If I normally listen with my head unit volume at 18, for normal listening and 26 for what I consider loud. When ever I have a glass of wine, volume 18 seems loud, I normally have to turn it down to about 12\13. Similar volume relationship with my home audio.


Could be that you're more relaxed, and your senses (including hearing) are heightened?


----------



## SQLnovice

SkizeR said:


> your just a light weight :laugh:


I have to agree. I never have more than 2, and since my daughter was born I set a maximum of 1 per day. In my teens I used to be amazed at the guys that can drink and drink. And the one x girlfriend that used to drinking more than me and then drive me home. Sorry for the thread jack.


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

I got 3 right and the other 3 I picked the 320/kbps tracks, never picked 128/kbps. It made me really think about what I was hearing and what I thought about the sounds.

I shoot for 192 or higher, for me I don't think it matters too much as long as it's above that.



> You got 3 out of 6 correct!
> 
> To hear subtle differences in files of varying sound quality, it helps to turn up the volume. If you’ve ever blasted low-quality MP3s, even through an excellent system, you’ve probably heard how distorted a 128 kbps MP3 can sound. If you’re stepping up to lossless digital audio, a combination of decent speakers and an amp or digital audio converter is likely to add up to your highest sonic return on investment, before you go all-in with hi-def audio files.


I played these at low levels. Whoops.


----------



## t3sn4f2

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

Now that Apple Music is here, I really don't care how good my hearing is. I'll settle for its 256kbps AAC non joint stereo (I hope) encoding and enjoy its integration into the music library. And that's not even a compromise because IMHO that is virtually CD quality for 99.999% of all tracks out there. Why is it Apple Music different than the other subscription services? Because it will be integrated into the music library and as a result will benefit from the great integration and functionality that comes with it. No more being limited by crappy music subscription apps and their limited integration with head units. epper:


----------



## Alrojoca

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

This test only proved that, it needs to be done twice, I could not get Jay Z to sound better and it is hard what to look for since there are slight differences, those differences are subject to each person's perception of how it should sound since we pay attention to different things when we are not used to listen to that material. 


Another thing it proves is that it is a hit and miss between wav and a 320K file as it was discussed before, it is very normal not be able to tell the difference between losless and a 320K file. 

Anyone picking either 320K or lossless and not a 128K file should not feel they got it wrong in my opinion. On the first test I failed the K perry and Jay z picking the 128K file( something to do with the type of music and maybe needing headphones with more bass) or failing to pay attention to things that I should not pay attention to.



The S vega was good the first time and a 320K the second time, meaning it is good in my opinion. Mozart 320 first, wav second good, the cold play 128K first and 320K the second time but that was a mess with a bunch of sounds in the mix, the drums were horrible and undefined. 

Again sometimes you need to be familiar with the music to score better, and in a car, I am sure it would be much easier not to pick a 128K. I tend to think the lossless music tend to have a tiny bit less volume or sound less harsh but not better in my opinion and I am over 40 years old.


----------



## Instaburn

SQLnovice said:


> I don't know if this applies to this thread, but every time I have a glass of wine, my hearing improves. If I normally listen with my head unit volume at 18, for normal listening and 26 for what I consider loud. When ever I have a glass of wine, volume 18 seems loud, I normally have to turn it down to about 12\13. Similar volume relationship with my home audio.


I am the complete opposite.
If 16 is good / just fine while sober...
25 is too loud.

When "happy" .... 25 is just right and 16 is a whisper...


----------



## JimmyDee

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

I got 2 out of 6... and to be honest, I guessed on all of them!

I couldn't hear any appreciable difference on any of the files.
Listened on my home PC, with external Bose speakers.


----------



## TheCatHerder

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

I got 3 out of 6, but the only one I was mostly certain on was the Suzanne Vega track. Listened on my computer with a fiber optic link to a Logitech THX speaker system in stereo mode.


----------



## mweavw27

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

I don't even download a song if it is under 256 lol


----------



## Jim85IROC

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

Well that was impressive. I got absolutely NONE of them correct. That's just downright embarrassing. Granted, I'm not familiar with any of those songs, but wow... I expected to hear SOMETHING. More often than not, I picked the worst one.


----------



## t3sn4f2

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*



Jim85IROC said:


> Well that was impressive. I got absolutely NONE of them correct. That's just downright embarrassing. Granted, I'm not familiar with any of those songs, but wow... I expected to hear SOMETHING. More often than not, I picked the worst one.


Enlightening huh?


----------



## DDfusion

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

I did this a few weeks ago after a bass head friend was picking on me. 
5/6 right. Picked 320 on the orchestra. Blue tooth streaming in the car


----------



## CUAviator

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps &amp; 128kbp MP3, and W*

2/6. Selected 320 on 2 others. Didn't care for any of the songs, esp Neil Young!


----------



## .69077

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

1/6 on my stock BRZ Audio system, lol


----------



## High Resolution Audio

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

First time 1/6. I was picking 128 every time. 
Then I compared the 128 to the Wav and found it a little easier to know what to listen for.

Second time around, I got the first 3/6 right, but it took a while re-playing and I got sick of comparing and rushed the last three, got those wrong. 

Tomorrow, I will listen in the Vehicle and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## CUAviator

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

I pretty much listen to XM in my truck: what sort of bit rate do they have going on?

In my mustang (65), I pretty much stream Pandora/songza/aol radio which suck and the car is so loud, not sure how much SQ "really" matters.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

In the vehicle, I got 5/6 right.

But it took a lot of time and critical listening. 

Compared to the first time I tried, 1/6 my thinking is that we pick what we are familiar with. So if we are use to listening to compressed music it may seem "right" to us. Interesting experiment.


----------



## saintb

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

(bump)

4/6 (picked 320 on Katy and 128 on JayZ)

Great post. thanks


----------



## Hubbard 0

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

I came across this site last week as well and have taken the test two different ways now.

First time, 4/6 just listening via phone speakers. The two that I got wrong, I still picked the 320 kbps version. Worth noting, my phone is the ZTE Axon 7, which has stereo front speakers, independent DAC, and Dolby.

Second time, 4/6 on the same phone via Sony MDRXB950BT wired connection. Picked the 320 kbps on the 2 I got wrong again.

My biggest takeaway is that if I can get 320 kbps from my streaming music, then that is all the quality I need. Even going back and listening to the ones I got wrong, I couldn't find the differences between the two. I was also confident in all my choices, no guessing, so I'm overall pleased with listening ability.


----------



## muzikmanwi

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps & 128kbp MP3, and W*

COLDPLAY ‘Speed of Sound’ 320kbps
SUZANNE VEGA ‘Tom’s Diner’ 320kbps
KATY PERRY ‘Dark Horse’ WAV
MURRAY PERAHIA & THE ENGLISH CHAMBER ORCHESTRA WAV
NEIL YOUNG ‘There’s A World’ 320kbps
JAY Z ‘Tom Ford’ WAV


----------



## dcfis

CUAviator said:


> I pretty much listen to XM in my truck: what sort of bit rate do they have going on?
> 
> In my mustang (65), I pretty much stream Pandora/songza/aol radio which suck and the car is so loud, not sure how much SQ "really" matters.


Dismal, as can be attested to there is no depth toany music. It's flat


----------



## Bayboy

*Re: How good is your digital hearing?? Comparison between 320kbps &amp; 128kbp MP3, and W*

1/6. Chose all 320k but one 128k (Katy Perry) while listening to the samples on a Klipsch 2.1 computer setup. As I've figured for some time and still believe, a lot of this depends on the actual content of the recording. Most modern music isn't so complex and/or recorded that well compared to earlier days. The less that was going on in the track was probably the hardest for me. The Katy Perry song was just so meh, I really couldn't stand listening to it.


----------

